# Wengers Saddlery UGH!



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

First and foremost this IS NOT about Joey. He makes great quality saddles and has tried to help me any time I have talked to him about this. This is ALL about his mom and dad. VERY long story short, I returned a saddle for credit over a year ago (closer to 2, but whose counting). I have the credit receipt to prove it. So far, I have received only about 1/3 of the approx $1500 owed to me. I am constantly calling, and trying to be nice, understanding that times are tough for all of us. Last check I got was in July. I have called no less than 5 times since, and and really getting sick of it. It has gotten to the point that when someone I know is going to the shows I know they will be at (the big paint shows, and AQHA shows) I ask them to "give St%^$ my best, and ask for my $$" mostly so he knows that I am starting to spread the word, and others are aware. 2 Phone calls ago I finally told him that my DH has been diagnosed with MS and we really need the $$-still nothing. I just called again-and he tells me he will call me when he gets home in an hour. Yeah right. I think I should probably just write off the nearly $1K he owes me.....it is not worth the aggravation. Any thoughts? Y'all can feel free to let him know I am less than happy and am finally getting the word out there. I think I have been more than fair.


----------



## montcowboy (Nov 11, 2012)

can always check out small claims court. its cheap and often you can do it yourself.sinceyou have receipt for credit and havent gotten your credit. plus the avertisement of poor buisness relations can help them hurry and pay you off. check it out..and good luck.. happy holidays and ride safe


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah-I am really hoping to avoid that-they live about 2 hours from me in another state and I think that is where I would have to file. I may be able to convince a lawyer friend to write a letter.....maybe......


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A phone call to your local court house will answer about who has to be in what state. They will also answer your questions about filing.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

did any transactions go through US mail ? You might have mail fraud issuses. I wouldnt lower your self to the nitpicking childish insults. File a complaint with the BBB in their area, send them a certified letter (keep a copy) demanding your money or you will be seeking legal action within 30 days. Then file a lawsuit.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

A certified letter from an attorney may be enough of a scare tactic to get your $$ + interest AND fees.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> did any transactions go through US mail ? You might have mail fraud issuses. I wouldnt lower your self to the nitpicking childish insults. File a complaint with the BBB in their area, send them a certified letter (keep a copy) demanding your money or you will be seeking legal action within 30 days. Then file a lawsuit.


Nitpicking childish insults? Where? Really after nearly 2 yrs? Only thing that went thru the mail is the one check I have received. Nothing else. All on person. I just happened to stop in the day -yes day they were cloing their shop-got lucky on that one. I talked to them again tonite-promise me a check this week. If not-I will look into a check from at atty and/or BBB in their area-altho they closed their shop and really only do business on the road......I do know where they are based tho, at least an area, and some of them are on FB.......so they are findable.


----------



## ESPIE413 (Aug 27, 2012)

small claims court, even if you "win" you still have to go after them to get the money. the court does nothing to get you the money you are owed, they just tell you you win and they have to pay you. 

just adding my two cents. however, i wouldn't let them go. if you need the money, then get it. its yours in the first place.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd take them to court. I realize that a 2 hour drive is a pain, but I do that almost daily to take the kids to the office (it's 30 mins each way, and they are there for 2.5 hours so I come home). I am sure as heck not being paid as much as $1k, and I think it's worth the drive time to come home.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Update-still nothing from them despite certified letters giving them until 4/1, so the papers will be sent in and the case filed. I do not need to be there unless they decide to defend-then I will need to be. After 2 years this is a little ridiculous, and I am feeling a bit ****ed-like they are thumbing their noses at me and daring me to file-so-here goes. Constable delivered and all. Perhaps then they will get the hint.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Hopefully you will hear from them soon and get your money back.


----------

